# NW Florida Lake Fishing For Catfish



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I’ve been thinking about trying to find some cats in some of our lakes like Karick Lake, Hurricane Lake, Bear Lake, and Lake Stone. I have heard rumors of blue cats in a few.

Anyone ever have luck with cats in these lakes at all? Besides tossing out the usual liver and worms has anyone ever tried to target big cats?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

yes - go to any of the lakes mentioned - find the "camp host" camper - hide in the bushes until you see the "camp host" leave camper and head to water with boat. This usually happens in the middle of the week or well after dark and NEVER on the weekend. The "camp host" will usually have a large bag of dog food, but the "camp host" has no dog. - stay hidden as the "camp host" is usually an older version of yourself who has spied on other "camp host" in the past. Following the "camp host" in a boat may or may not be necessary but marking his secret location is crucial. Once the "camp host" has returned to his camper for a nap - feel free to take advantage of the camp hosts secret spot! 
Your welcome:thumbup:


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I have caught a lot of catfish in Frank Jackson in Opp by baiting a hole with soured wheat and dog food. No giants, but some over 10 pounds.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

I have seen some big fish come out of bear and karkic.. But I think there mostly channel.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Looking for at-least 30+lb cats


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

There are some 100#ers in bear. All grass carp though


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> Looking for at-least 30+lb cats



If you bring them they would be there...A long time ago I've seen 10-12# out of Hurricane and one or two out of Karrick but nothing that big in quite awhile. Never heard of a 30# out of any of them.


----------



## RippinLips14 (Aug 10, 2014)

Caught a 12 pound blue out of karick in the middle of summer about 100 degrees in 3 ft. Of water on a cricket in the middle of bbq hamburgers at a family reunion. I can't make this stuff up.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

RippinLips14 said:


> Caught a 12 pound blue out of karick in the middle of summer about 100 degrees in 3 ft. Of water on a cricket in the middle of bbq hamburgers at a family reunion. I can't make this stuff up.



I bet you were the hit of the reunion!!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Don't hold your breath...I guess I would start at Hurricane, I have at least caught cats there.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Might want to put out a bunch of bush hooks to help locate fish.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

No reports of catfish over 25 lbs. in the 33 years I have worked ...not saying that someone has not caught one ,but none on record. 
Glenn ,I do not know of any blue cats in the FWC lakes......large channels,and bullhead species....only. 
Most of the large channels get misidentified as smaller blue cats.
FYI.....Bush hooks ,limb lines are a no...no.


----------

